# Holden's pics



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thought I would start a thread for Holden. He is just over two years old now



















Scrunchy face









Close up









Grouchy face


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

A few more pics

After bath time


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Cute pics!! I love the close up!


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hes so cute


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww! It's funny how cute hedgies look when they're grumpy. They're probably trying to look tough, but it definitely backfires :lol:


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

I LOVE scrunchy face and grouchy face expressions on hedgies! Too cute!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Heh heh heh... Scrunchy faces are my favorite too (hence my avatar picture!). He looks like a little goober  I love the first two pictures where he's just chillin'.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

nothing cuter than a grumpy hog


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love Scrunchy, Grumpy Holden face. :lol:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone  He lets me see those grumpy and scrunchy faces quite often :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am in love with little Ebeneezer Scrooge!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great name for him!! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Holden is cuye and fluffy as ever!  Loved his 2010 christmas contest photo the best.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Holden is cuye and fluffy as ever!  Loved his 2010 christmas contest photo the best.


Thanks Larry! That one is still my favourite  I was away this Christmas so didn't have a chance to enter but next Christmas I will be for sure


----------

